# Stockvik Ex St Canute



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

My model of the stockvik
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/21407

I am interested in the purchase of 1/48 , 1/50 models, preferably functional.


----------



## Jonesy (Jun 25, 2005)

That's a fantastic looking model Vchiu! I never thought a steam plant would fit in there, it must have been quite a complex build.
I have just acquired the Billing model of St. Canute and aim to build her for RC as she was when Fowey Harbour Commisioners owned her.
I read somewhere that the hull needs to be fibreglassed for use on the water. Is this true?

Also, if anybody on here has built it for RC operation I would be most interested to hear of how to go about it, what equipment is needed etc. as there are no instructions for this with the kit.
Any pictures of her in FHC days would be more than welcome too. Somebody must have them.

Regards

John J.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

*model ships*

are you interested in buying ready made models or in commissioning someone to build them for you?


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Stockvik Tug*

John J. try this:- type, stockvik, in search. look at stockvik, Danube 4. Scroll down to English text.

All the best.

Barney.


----------



## Jonesy (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for that Barney, an interesting site. There must be more photos out there of her at Fowey though somewhere.
Regards
John J.


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*St Canute*

Hi John

It seems I overlooked your message. thank you for the encouragements

I put a Stour Valley Systems steam plant with a 2 cylinder oscillating Engine. 

The Billing kit is the wood on plank technique with 2 hull halves being assembled together. Pls don't hesitate to PM me if you are in need of any advice. I will be happy to help you

There is no more difficulty in making this model suitable for water operation than for any wood made model : make sure the wood is thoroughly covered with wood sealer (to avoid wood sucking water) and coat with epoxy resin (2 components, transparent and hard when dry, easy to find in car accessories shops). I added inside and outside every part of the hull so that no place should be vulnerable. 

In the kit, the scuttles are not functional and made in plastic. I replaced them with functional ones made with brass sheet so that washed water will be evacuated reasonably quickly from the deck. This is mandatory if you want to give your model a beginning of seaworthiness. For the R/C installation, just feel free to do as you feel is good. For one, I put the receiver in a water-tight box, whereas the rudder servo was installed aft about 5 cm from the rudder and the servo driving the steam engine was just next to the rudder servo towards the bow.

In case you want to set-up a steam plant inside, ballasting the model with lead and keeping superstructures ALAP (As Light As Possible) must be considered a priority. For instance, I discarded the original heavy and unrealistic air vents which I replaced with plastic+resin ones. I also replaced the plastic tube that was supposed to be the funnel by a 0,3mm brass sheet made one, which allowed me to reproduce the riveting. Just changing the funnel transformed the model and gave it a more scale look. 
On top of that, I let the skylights open and set-up a fan in the superstructure in order to push fresh air in to fuel the gas burner.

I also added working lights on the mast and the funnel as the real one.

As I wrote in some earlier thread, I was fortunate enough to sail on the real Stockvik Ex St Canute from Denmark to Sweden when the boat was under its own steam. I made quite a few detailed pictures which I will be happy to forward to you. 


This web site has great pictures of the Sct Knud int its life before going to England. 
http://home19.inet.tele.dk/cvj/

regretfully, I never came across any picture of the St Canute in its active life at Fowey. I sent them an email years ago (2000) and I got a polite answer that someone would search for information, but no news since. 


Hope this helps


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*buying models*



nhp651 said:


> are you interested in buying ready made models or in commissioning someone to build them for you?


mmm... both considered actually. The limiting factor is the necessary amount of money.

I would be looking for some coasters of the 1940-1950 Era, 3 islands are my favorite ones. about 60 to 80 meters long.


As I am living in China and that the workforce is pretty cheap, I am thinking about setting-up my own semi-scale ship yard for plank on frame models and export from China to Europe. 

I have a possibility to make brass fittings with lost wax technique, but it commands an order quantity of 100 pieces at least.


----------



## Hunkin (Dec 4, 2010)

*St Canute*

To John J - I am a very new member and have come across your enquiry about photos of the Tug St Canute when in Fowey - my Father was the last skipper of the vessel and I do have some photos - I realise that your enquiry was several years ago and may be that you have found what you were looking for. sincerely hunkin


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*St Canute Pictures*

Hi Hunkin

Even though your message was not directed to me, would you be open to sharing your St Canute Pictures with me ? 

Any pic will be appreciated. Will be happy to share with you the ones I have of her on her journey to sweden.

I am sure the current owner will be happy to collect any experience from previous masters. Should you wish to, I can PM you his email

Thanks

Valery


----------



## Hunkin (Dec 4, 2010)

*St Canute*



vchiu said:


> Hi Hunkin
> 
> Even though your message was not directed to me, would you be open to sharing your St Canute Pictures with me ?
> 
> ...


Hi I would be delighted to send you copies of photos I have of the St Canute and also I have the original Daily Log Books of her time in Fowey - please let me have the relevant details best regard Stuart Hunkin


----------

